# nappy rash/reflux/thrush



## sorbet

My dd is 5 months old and after her last set of jabs got awful napy rash that didn't clear.  It ended up infected and she was on thrush medication to clear it.  She still has nappy rash which is gettin worse.  I've tried everything, Drapolene, Sudocrem, Metanium.  All make it worse.  Have tried no creams and that doesn't work either.  She has lots of nappy off time - virtually every moment she's awake.  She has reflux and is on gaviscon to help with that.  I took her to the doctor who said to carry on with the creams and it should clear - but it's not, it's getting worse.  I know that it's been said that reflux babies are more likely to be allergic to milk protein - could that be what's causing this rash?  (I am v. sensitive to milk and soya myself.)  Should I change the milk?  She's on Aptamil at the moment.  I would welcome any advice.


----------



## jeanette

hiya

just a quickie..i will be on again later

Try Spirilon for the nappy rash (over the counter from a pharmacist)

Jxx


----------



## sorbet

I went out yesterday to try and buy Spirilon, but no-one knew of it.  One pharmacist recommended Bepanthen instead, so I've started trying with that.


----------



## jeanette

Hiya

It is available..the phamacist needs to order it for you.

Jxxx


----------



## sorbet

It turns out that it's the thrush that hasn't gone properly.  I saw a discharge today and phoned the duty doctor who told me that the other doctor should have told me to continue with the thrush cream for a week after the rash had gone or it would return - like it has.  So hopefully it will go again with the thrush cream.  Thanks for the advice, I'll see how her bum goes after the cream in a week or so.  (someone also pmed me to suggest egg white which apparently is really good, so may try that too if it returns - although I'm REALLY hoping that it doesn't!)

Thanks again.


----------

